# Thirteen Methods of Vocalization



## EEDD (Aug 11, 2006)

The senior Beijing opera fiddle player in Beijing Opera House, Beijing, China, Mr. Xue Zhiqing devoted himself for decades in the study of the

vocal music and found the theory that is never discovered ancient and modern, Chinese and foreign, i.e. "thirteen ways of vocalization", of which

the key content is the application of "the look being just like the sound" in the singing performance. The mastery of such a method can enable

the singer having troubles with vocalization to return to the stage very soon, and recover the youthful vividness in singing. It helps to very

quickly uplift the students with born conditions in singing, to rapidly rise into the free kingdom of singing. So far, the bewilderments in articulation

have therefore been overcome, the maze of vocalization has been walked out. In the mysterious field of vocal science, 'the look being just like the

sound' has reached the climax.

Thirteen Methods of Vocalization

Momentous Findings in the Field of Vocal Music

Preface

The thirteen methods of vocalization will cause unprecedented changes in the international forum of vocal music. They are new milestones in the vocal music forum, which will soon bring people engaged in vocal music out of plight.

Among so many vocal music experts, including so many famous ones, who has developed a theory as clear and precise as the thirteen methods of vocalization? Isn't that enough to prove their value? If the thirteen methods of vocalization didn't make their appearance, you wouldn't be able to buy it at any cost. Only those who are extremely honest and respectful to art are likely to get what they earnestly look for. Otherwise, you may let it slip even if wind brings it to your door.

Brief Introduction of Thirteen Methods of Vocalization:

The wordings are very simple, so simple that most people who feel so fail to understand. Only those who have engaged in the research of vocal music for many years and grasped its essence can see the significance of these methods. But such people are too few (I mean internationally, not nationally). The introduction is clear for sure, only that you cannot understand it. This is a matter of distance, great distance. It is just like people on the earth looking at UFO: they cannot make anything out of it.

The thirteen methods of vocalization is a thing you can get with diligence, patience, infatuation, brainwave, simplicity, frustration and chance. Even a slight fickleness will drive it away (because you may discontinue your research). You do not know when you will feel it. One year, two years, eight years, ten years, twenty years or more? It seems so far away from you. Just like a person contracts a strange disease. He does not know what can cure it, and it may remain a myth till his death. I do not believe that before there have been no vocal music researchers infatuated with his field, but there have been no success. I'm not a smart person; actually even money I can't count correctly. I haven't done any great thing, but I love art for all my life. I have spent all my physical and mental energy in developing these thirteen methods of vocalization. That I have obtained it is the greatest favor God has delivered to me. I'm quite satisfied with it. Hereby I solemnly declare that I'm willing to transfer the copyright of "thirteen methods of vocalization" at a price no less than 10 million euros. Only a person with peculiarly intelligent eyes can buy an internationally peculiar artistic theory.

The price of this rule passes to increase 1,000,000 euros year by year from 2,005.

SEARCH : Thirteen Methods of Vocalization


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

Has anyone got a good theory on why idiots like the one above come on here with such rubbish?

No prizes for best theory, but maybe we could rank them 1 to 10 in a week's time.

Here's mine. He's a chinese dissident trying to buy a ticket out of China. Just needs Euro 10 million to buy himself a private jet to Hawaii (watch out 4/4), and clarinet lesons.



Topaz


----------

